# Mira, baby seems congested... any suggestions.



## daisysmaid

Mira has two possible due dates the first one is in 11 days and the second in 5 weeks.... I'm thinking the first one. Sara is very very iffy on if she's even pregnant or not!! Only one possible due date and that's in two weeks. Can't judge Sara by her udder at all but that's in another post already lol. Here is miras before pic with hunter and pics from today


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looking good! Happy Kidding


----------



## daisysmaid

Thanks everyone!! It’s nice to have pregnant goats to be anxious about instead of just the current virus situation these days!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

daisysmaid said:


> Thanks everyone!! It's nice to have pregnant goats to be anxious about instead of just the current virus situation these days!!


They're a wonderful distraction


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, got her udder clipped up a bit this morning. Ligaments are definitely getting lower. Still pencils but she's starting to hollow around her tail head. Really hoping that udder grows for me lol. This will be her second freshening so I expect growth closer to her due date. Belly size is reading a single to me if she goes on her first due date. Also getting pretty puffy back there what are your guys predictions? How many lids and due date of April 6th or may 1st??? Obviously just for fun I won't hold any of you to it


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I say twins, small..but twins


----------



## MellonFriend

I think one buckling! I love her cute black bum. All my girls are pinkies. (blush)


----------



## MadHouse

I say she will kid in 5 weeks with twins, a boy and a girl.


----------



## daisysmaid

This is so fun!!


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Well, got her udder clipped up a bit this morning. Ligaments are definitely getting lower. Still pencils but she's starting to hollow around her tail head. Really hoping that udder grows for me lol. This will be her second freshening so I expect growth closer to her due date. Belly size is reading a single to me if she goes on her first due date. Also getting pretty puffy back there what are your guys predictions? How many lids and due date of April 6th or may 1st??? Obviously just for fun I won't hold any of you to it
> View attachment 177067
> View attachment 177069
> View attachment 177071


She looks like a singlet.


----------



## toth boer goats

Twins.


----------



## daisysmaid

Well this morning she has hollowed out a bit more. In this picture I'm not pushing down at all just where my fingers go when petting her. Ligaments are still there completely though. No udder growth that I notice. What's an average timeline with her hollowing out like that around her tail head?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

For my girls, once the ligs go, the udder fills we have labor. So a day or 2 maybe? Its hard to say, they are like us, all a little different. Its that Darn Doe :dazed:code thang:crazy:!


----------



## toth boer goats

They hollow out a long time before kidding. 
But it is the ligs that disappear, when pushing down on them, you will feel pencil like things on both sides on the area, where you have you hands, which get softer until they are so soft, they seem to disappear. 

The udder usually gets super tight with a shiny bottom area appearance or can fill over night all of a sudden when closer.


----------



## daisysmaid

toth boer goats said:


> They hollow out a long time before kidding.
> But it is the ligs that disappear, when pushing down on them, you will feel pencil like things on both sides on the area, where you have you hands, which get softer until they are so soft, they seem to disappear.
> 
> The udder usually gets super tight with a shiny bottom area appearance or can fill over night all of a sudden when closer.


Ok, thank you. That was my main question if there was a timeline average for when they hollow out. Her ligaments are still very firm. Just trying to pinpoint things a little bit more. I think I always want more and more info lol


----------



## toth boer goats

I hear ya. 

Yeah, doe code of honor interferes with our sanity, LOL.

It is always easier when we have a due date but, if we do not we go :crazy:


----------



## daisysmaid

Yes, totally!! With a due date instead of going nuts for months it’s only a couple weeks


----------



## daisysmaid

This stinker would not go into the night pen today. Took me almost an hour to catch her. Obviously I didn't want to chase her too hard but geez we have had the same routine for a while now and I never ever have trouble getting her in. I almost left her out lol. Wondering if she just doesn't want to be with the other girls at this stage?? Maybe I'll get a kidding pen emptied out for her to stay in overnight. What do you all think?


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> This stinker would not go into the night pen today. Took me almost an hour to catch her. Obviously I didn't want to chase her too hard but geez we have had the same routine for a while now and I never ever have trouble getting her in. I almost left her out lol. Wondering if she just doesn't want to be with the other girls at this stage?? Maybe I'll get a kidding pen emptied out for her to stay in overnight. What do you all think?
> View attachment 177275


Some does do want to be alone. Jade has started keepin a bit more distance from everyone but i think that is partly due to the hot. And she does not want to be out in the pasture hot right now. But even when everyone is up by the barns she is stayin farther away than norm.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes, they like being alone, a little private time. I like them to just be with baby at least 3 days. Give them bonding time. Give baby plenty of time to be able to keep up with Mom. And I like to just see how the kidds coordination , generall health and stamina is, before turned into a herd of older kidds.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Getting close! :nod:
I’d say she will have them...a couple days late on April 3rd!

I’m guessing...well..hoping for twin:kid3: doelings :kid3:but I’m guessing two :kid2: bucklings :kid2:.


----------



## daisysmaid

So, I stuck her in the kidding pen tonight and she seemed quite content I will probably call that her home for nighttime from here on out unless she doesn't progress at all towards her due date.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Her udder is getting bigger and her back area is getting more swollen. Sounds like she is close! :waiting:


----------



## daisysmaid

CaramelKittey said:


> Her udder is getting bigger and her back area is getting more swollen. Sounds like she is close! :waiting:


You and me both lol waiting and waiting I really really hope she doesn't hold out until her second due date in May!! I would literally go crazy


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh shes a cutey! Love those preggo pics. Her udder looks about halfway:shrug:..my girls usually go to their knees...but thats my girls.


----------



## daisysmaid

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh shes a cutey! Love those preggo pics. Her udder looks about halfway:shrug:..my girls usually go to their knees...but thats my girls.


This is my first kidding with her so not sure what to expect as far as udder size... if I go off of my big girls (standard dairy







) she's got a full 3 months to go lol lol except miss daisy that is bone dry/empty until the day of labor....we will see what she does I guess. Definitely hoping for something like opals udder though for a nigi I'm impressed with her ff udderopal on the left Mira on the right. Opal is also feeding two big chunky girls plus I milk her on top of that!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, I think her udder might be filling a little.... ligaments feel like they finally have a little play in them snow storm today let's hope we dry out a bit before anymore babies come!!


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Well, I think her udder might be filling a little.... ligaments feel like they finally have a little play in them snow storm today let's hope we dry out a bit before anymore babies come!!
> View attachment 177621


Tell her to use the doe code! Lol!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## daisysmaid

Ok, so I got a few more pics this afternoon.. I think her girly parts, udder, and belly shape have changed a bit.... what do you all think? Also, do you think we are looking towards the first due date of April 6th or may 1st??? Please please please tell me the earlier one!!?! Her udder obviously has a little bit to go but not sure what to expect with her.


----------



## CaramelKittey

It looks to me like the kids have dropped into position. I’m guessing the earlier date even though her udder is a little small.


----------



## daisysmaid

CaramelKittey said:


> It looks to me like the kids have dropped into position. I'm guessing the earlier date even though her udder is a little small.


Thanks  I need some more babies in my life right now lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Shes a FF? It might be in a few days!


----------



## daisysmaid

Moers kiko boars said:


> Shes a FF? It might be in a few days!


This is her second time kidding but first time with me...


----------



## daisysmaid

Here's new pics from today. She seems content..


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...shes not SPOILED..at all:great:
Getting scratched while she eats! Awesome...


----------



## toth boer goats

She is a cute doe.


----------



## daisysmaid

We just love her to pieces!!! We have found the best way to a goats heart is treats and scratches lol


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## daisysmaid

Waiting....... 145 days tomorrow


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Looking better. I see a little bit of hip showing...mmmmmm looking good!


----------



## CaramelKittey

daisysmaid said:


> We just love her to pieces!!! We have found the best way to a goats heart is treats and scratches lol


I couldn't agree more! :nod:


----------



## daisysmaid

Still waiting....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well, she acts more comfy with the private , udder pictures. So that tells me she is doing THE DOE CODE!:bookgoat:! Her hips are becoming more prominant, and her udder is filling nicely. So. Here we go!!!!:waiting:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Come on! No more doe code..I’ve seen enough this year..:haha:
I just love that she is scratching herself on the wheelbarrow handles.


----------



## Tanya

Good luck. Is she the last one?


----------



## daisysmaid

Tanya said:


> Good luck. Is she the last one?


I have her, possibly Sara on the 8th, and Sara's yearling June 10..... then I'm officially done unless I decide to buy a lamancha doe I've been eyeing for like a year who is full of kids right now lol lol. I've never liked the thought of moving them while pregnant but man she is a looker.


----------



## daisysmaid

Updated pics from this morning. I think her ligaments are finally trying to soften. Udder seems to be making some progress, maybe even a little hollowing near her hip area??? Rubbing non stop on the fences and wheelbarrow. Also, her girly parts are starting to jiggle when she walks!! I don't think she could possibly wait until may 1st do you?


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## daisysmaid

Not much change this afternoon I still have a feeling about tomorrow but we will see...this pretty much sums it up


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> I have her, possibly Sara on the 8th, and Sara's yearling June 10..... then I'm officially done unless I decide to buy a lamancha doe I've been eyeing for like a year who is full of kids right now lol lol. I've never liked the thought of moving them while pregnant but man she is a looker.


Of you have loved this goat for a year then she needs come home to your place! :heehee:


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Not much change this afternoon I still have a feeling about tomorrow but we will see...this pretty much sums it up
> View attachment 178003


:imsorry:.....(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## CaramelKittey

I really don't think she could wait until May 1st. She looks like she is getting ready to have them real soon! (thumbup):storkgirl:


----------



## daisysmaid

Well ligaments are definitely softer today!! Not gone but softer she's getting uncomfortable as well. Searching for her special spot...


----------



## Tanya

Hope she deliveres soon.


----------



## toth boer goats

Can't wait to see her babies.


----------



## daisysmaid

Me too!!!


----------



## MadHouse

She is a cutie! Good luck to her and you!!
May there be healthy happy kidS running around soon!
:goatrun::rungoat::rungoat:
(I’m getting anxious about mine, and May looks very similar to Mira!)


----------



## daisysmaid

MadHouse said:


> She is a cutie! Good luck to her and you!!
> May there be healthy happy kidS running around soon!
> :goatrun::rungoat::rungoat:
> (I'm getting anxious about mine, and May looks very similar to Mira!)


Thank you!!! I'm so ready. The snow storm rolls in on Sunday so hoping to have everyone here and safe we'll before then


----------



## daisysmaid

Welp not much news to share here except some dried mucus on her lady parts and udder still filling she was very LOUD this afternoon. She wanted food and bed and she wanted it NOW!! Lol


----------



## Tanya

Poor baby. I really hope she delivers soon. Good luck. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, day 148 and I'm not seeing any huge changes.... maybe a little more loose in her lady parts


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Maybe she’s waitin for Easter to give you some kids:heehee:
Or she’s waitin for the snow storm lol(rofl)


----------



## CaramelKittey

I'm certain she will wait for snow...that awful doe code! :haha:

@MadHouse How is May? Any signs?

@daisysmaid Mira looks like she HAS to be close. Her udder isn't 'huge' but it's gotta be close! Poor girl..


----------



## MadHouse

CaramelKittey said:


> I'm certain she will wait for snow...that awful doe code! :haha:
> 
> @MadHouse How is May? Any signs?
> 
> @daisysmaid Mira looks like she HAS to be close. Her udder isn't 'huge' but it's gotta be close! Poor girl..


They got us hooked, those cute does! I am sure they are enjoying the attention!
May looks similar to Mira, but she is still a week away crom the due date.
Come on Mira!! :coolmoves: Get going!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod:


----------



## daisysmaid

I swear she is getting closer!!! This afternoon she was very slow in her movements kind of like  I don't have too lol maybe dropping a bit... looking rather plump as well.


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good, she is beautiful.  :inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She is soooo cute! Cant wait to see what cuties she has!


----------



## Tanya

Awwww. Mom to be and human mom to be. Just be patient. Seems goats take their sweet time. :heehee:


----------



## daisysmaid

Thanks everyone!!! I really appreciate all of the kind words  the only reason I got her originally was to have a little friend for opal but I’m absolutely falling for her. Goats just do that to you I guess lol I could not be happier with the way things are going this season.


----------



## daisysmaid

Day 149 and I think we are finally making some real progress!!! She seems very anxious, wandering around, hiding behind the barn, ligaments felt softer for sure and she's rolling  hopefully trying to get the baby/babies into proper position.





















View attachment 178213


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## daisysmaid

Here’s the pic I was having issues uploading


----------



## MadHouse

daisysmaid said:


> Day 149 and I think we are finally making some real progress!!! She seems very anxious, wandering around, hiding behind the barn, ligaments felt softer for sure and she's rolling  hopefully trying to get the baby/babies into proper position.
> View attachment 178205
> View attachment 178209
> View attachment 178211
> View attachment 178213


Maybe she is itchy?!?


----------



## toth boer goats

She may be repositioning the kids so they are not making her uncomfortable pushing on her organs ect.

Goats are very smart that way.


----------



## daisysmaid

She’s looking more and more like twins everyday so I’m thrilled!!!! Heading out earlier this afternoon to watch her and enjoy the nice weather


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww shes doing her pre labor ritual. Getting babies ready! Stretching the muscles shes going to be useing. And enjoying the sunshine. Then resting for strength. So sweet!


----------



## Tanya

It looks really interesting. :clever:


----------



## daisysmaid

We officially have a goat waddle lol didn't think it would happen with this little one


----------



## CaramelKittey

daisysmaid said:


> We officially have a goat waddle lol didn't think it would happen with this little one


Aww! My doe Squeaks waddled about a month before she was due. She is a smaller doe
(Only 17 3/4 inches at the withers! Not a long-bodied doe either!) but she did have twins.


----------



## daisysmaid

Y'all I am feeling very deflated this morning..... thought for sure I'd come out to feed and find something on Mira and all I've got is a bit of dried white mucus ughhh maybe she took the later breeding. So not due until may 1st???


----------



## daisysmaid

I'm sooooo confused with this girl.


----------



## daisysmaid

I'm soooo confused!!!!


----------



## MadHouse

Well, apparently that’s all part of the doe code!!!
My May has that same dried mucus since a few days. And she is due next week.
Just to add to your confusion.


----------



## daisysmaid

MadHouse said:


> Well, apparently that's all part of the doe code!!!
> My May has that same dried mucus since a few days. And she is due next week.
> Just to add to your confusion.


Hahaha thanks love the doe code!! it's either now for Mira or in 3 weeks....


----------



## toth boer goats

They do have a discharge, a month or so prior to kidding, very normal looking.


----------



## MellonFriend

UGGHHH! Come on Mira! Don't you know we are all stuck at home bored and need the entertainment of adorable babies!? :heehee:


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, let’s plan for May 1st then lol guess she for sure is having twins at this point then


----------



## GoofyGoat

Hang in there. She might just surprise you


----------



## daisysmaid

No Easter babies for me.. everyone’s tucked away in their warm stalls until this snow blows over and the temps come up a bit.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------



## daisysmaid

We're just hanging lol trying to stay warm lots of good back scratches


----------



## MadHouse

daisysmaid said:


> We're just hanging lol trying to stay warm lots of good back scratches
> View attachment 178409


Too bad they couldn't tell us in words we understand. I am sure they know way more than we do anyway.


----------



## daisysmaid

@MadHouse- that would be the best right?!??!?!! Although I'm sure my girls and I would argue like my human teenagers and I do lol


----------



## MadHouse

Oh yeah, if they could talk to us, then there would be demands!
Fill up this feeder! Where are the treats?


----------



## groovyoldlady

Sorry she hasn't gone yet. I know how you feel. I'm at the blithering idiot stage! I have 2 right this moment that lose their ligs and look like thy're having contractions and then...nothing. We have another that bred twice. She's either due tomorrow OR in the weeks.

Silly goats!


----------



## toth boer goats

I know the feeling.


----------



## MadHouse

I think the same thing about May sometimes... maybe you will go on 3 weeks?


----------



## daisysmaid

MadHouse said:


> I think the same thing about May sometimes... maybe you will go on 3 weeks?


Yep, planning on the May 1st due date now.


----------



## daisysmaid

So, I am no longer thinking she will have a single lol having another couple of weeks left plus some more growth time is saying twins to me but what do you all think?? Now that I've got some time on my hands....


----------



## MadHouse

I will stick with my original guess, twins on the second date, boy and girl. 
They just keep us on our toes!


----------



## daisysmaid

MadHouse said:


> I will stick with my original guess, twins on the second date, boy and girl.
> They just keep us on our toes!


Boy don't they


----------



## Tanya

I agree. Twins. She looks so happy


----------



## daisysmaid

So, here little miss is today... getting rounder by the day I clearly felt two distinct kiddos in there. It was amazing!!! I could almost make out body parts but didn't want to press hard on her at all! Just barely rubbing my hand on her I felt them!! She is solid tight in the belly everywhere. It's amazing


----------



## MadHouse

daisysmaid said:


> So, here little miss is today... getting rounder by the day I clearly felt two distinct kiddos in there. It was amazing!!! I could almost make out body parts but didn't want to press hard on her at all! Just barely rubbing my hand on her I felt them!! She is solid tight in the belly everywhere. It's amazing
> View attachment 178661
> View attachment 178659


That's amazing, when you can feel them!
So exciting!:coolmoves:


----------



## daisysmaid

I'm so over the snow!!! Anyway with what I guess at least 6" this morning so everyone's staying inside I think Mira has made some progress... still looking at may 1st but her right ligament in particular is a bit softer then yesterday and she had some mucus plug type mucus....


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## MadHouse

You go, Mira!
Oh no, snow! We are having flurries right now too. This is a slow spring.


----------



## daisysmaid

MadHouse said:


> You go, Mira!
> Oh no, snow! We are having flurries right now too. This is a slow spring.


Ughhh just measured here we are at 10"!!! Very very slow spring for sure!!


----------



## ksalvagno

10" of snow? How horrible!


----------



## daisysmaid

ksalvagno said:


> 10" of snow? How horrible!


Oh it is lol!!


----------



## Tanya

Mira loves posing for you. Even doing "the over the shoulder" look. 
So go Mira go. I hope she does a fantastic job.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my, that is a lot of snow.


----------



## daisysmaid

So, here's little miss Mira... at least the snow isn't terrible under the carport lol


----------



## daisysmaid

Just gaining inches lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## daisysmaid

Ok, I'm just going to say 10 days and counting now!!! Lol boy her little body is changing shape now for sure!! Belly protruding to the sides more now then ever. I'm very much enjoying this time with her because she wasn't too sure of me up until about a month ago and now she even comes over to me to give me goat kisses  I just love it!! I can wait to see what she's hiding in there for me!! Excuse the mess it takes a full week or so after a big snow storm for me to get it all cleaned up again


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looking good


----------



## MadHouse

I am happy for you! Goat kisses are wonderful!!


----------



## daisysmaid

I’m so excited I can’t stand it!!!! The weather is gorgeous here the next two weeks so it will be perfect!


----------



## HoosierShadow

aww very exciting! She's a pretty girl! I'm going to guess twins, but wouldn't rule out triplets with that belly!


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod::up:


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, I noticed a big difference this morning in her tail head area. When you feel there it's nothing but thin ligaments seems all the muscle/tissue has vanished... other then that not doing much but watching me clean my little heart out lol trying to catch back up after winter...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She is looking very nice. Man oh man...not sure, but Ill stick with twins
Hoosier may be right, but I dunno. Shez gonna show us before long!(woot):goatkiss:. Or ..:lolgoat::happygoat::lolgoat:.....:shrug:cant wait!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Moers kiko boars said:


> She is looking very nice. Man oh man...not sure, but Ill stick with twins
> Hoosier may be right, but I dunno. Shez gonna show us before long!(woot):goatkiss:. Or ..:lolgoat::happygoat::lolgoat:.....:shrug:cant wait!!!


I'm stuck in the same situation..... I'm still thinking twins but second guess myself every other day lol I'll just be happy when I get the barns all cleaned


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wanna come over & do.my barns too? :goodjob:


----------



## daisysmaid

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wanna come over & do.my barns too? :goodjob:


----------



## daisysmaid

Tailhead area is definitely more pronounced today then yesterday!!! Right ligament softer then the left.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## daisysmaid

We are trying to build that udder


----------



## daisysmaid

What the heck is happening?? Should I be concerned? This is so strange to me... look at her lady parts.


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> What the heck is happening?? Should I be concerned? This is so strange to me... look at her lady parts.


Looks like contraictions the way she hunched then started with her side. I would separate her from at least the one harassi g her if not everyone else too.


----------



## daisysmaid

Sfgwife said:


> Looks like contraictions the way she hunched then started with her side. I would separate her from at least the one harassi g her if not everyone else too.


Ok, I will do that. Maybe some Braxton Hicks type contractions? Her ligaments are still there and no change in her udder at all.


----------



## toth boer goats

Sure does look like contractions, her vulva is really moving there. 
Strange her ligs are there though.


----------



## daisysmaid

toth boer goats said:


> Sure does look like contractions, her vulva is really moving there.
> Strange her ligs are there though.


It's so strange...


----------



## daisysmaid

Another question for you all, if this is really contractions of some sort. What are the babies chances of survival? She is at day 138


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, she's not in labor thank goodness!! The babies are very active today and she is very uncomfortable


----------



## Moers kiko boars

To me. The babies look like they are moving into place. The doe doesnt seem to understand why its uncomfortable. And their isnt much room this close to due date. So everything looks good to me.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I agree with Moers, she looks okay to me in that last video, I'm sure she is confused and miserable from all the partying going on in there! I've not really seen a doe do that in the 1st video, really weird with the vulva, but could be contractions or who knows maybe she's just miserable. Unless you observe something not right, I wouldn't worry. Just keep an eye on her


----------



## daisysmaid

Thanks everyone as always!! It just was so strange to me.


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, yeah, she is thinking, what in the world is going on there. 

The kids are super active.  
Very good sign of strong babies.


----------



## daisysmaid

She's acting very suspicious this morning..... thinking those kids are just making her miserable


----------



## Tanya

How is she doing?


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## daisysmaid

Tanya said:


> How is she doing?


Thanks for asking!! She's definitely stand offish for the most part. Definitely uncomfortable she will take a few steps then kind of stop pull her legs under and man that tail just goes sideways. Ligaments are still there and no real mucus so just a waiting game at this point I think.


----------



## daisysmaid

Tanya said:


> How is she doing?


Thanks for asking!! She's definitely stand offish for the most part. Definitely uncomfortable she will take a few steps then kind of stop pull her legs under and man that tail just goes sideways. Ligaments are still there and no real mucus so just a waiting game at this point I think.


----------



## daisysmaid

Oh man she's making me nervous today!!!! Nibbling at her feed then walking off. I swear her udder is filling since I fed this morning.... not sure if I should be on labor watch or not... ligaments were squishy earlier this morning but definitely softer then yesterday. Lots of rolling....


----------



## Tanya

Oooh. Sounds she is getting ready...


----------



## daisysmaid

Tanya said:


> Oooh. Sounds she is getting ready...


I think she's ready, I'm ready, but her body is not ready I have a good feeling about tomorrow though!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

good luck


----------



## MellonFriend

Fingers crossed for tomorrow. (pray)


----------



## daisysmaid

Mira is so over being pregnant!!! Poor girl


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes, she is getting close. Now we get to wait....:waiting:........................:waiting:


----------



## Grassland Goats

I would always check her ligs, especially if she doesn't want to come in that definetly is a sign. I had a doe about that size once and she popped out quads, so their really is no saying :7up:


----------



## MellonFriend

Nyaawww. Poor thing. We're rooting for yah girl! Just pop those little angles out!


----------



## Tanya

Excited South African waiting for baby pictures


----------



## daisysmaid

Going out to check on her now....


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, she's pawing everything but the straw lol, ligaments are softer then yesterday but not gone, udder has filled a bit more. Rolling over still and yawning She is progressing just not sure how soon.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay! Shes doing the DOE CODE! SHE gets A+++++!!! (headsmash) just keep.checking& keep us informed..PLEASE!:great:
:waiting:


----------



## MellonFriend

I can't wait either! Come on babies!

She looks like she has a very nice udder by the way.


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod::up:


----------



## daisysmaid

MellonFriend said:


> I can't wait either! Come on babies!
> 
> She looks like she has a very nice udder by the way.


Thanks!!! She's working on it today for sure


----------



## daisysmaid

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yay! Shes doing the DOE CODE! SHE gets A+++++!!! (headsmash) just keep.checking& keep us informed..PLEASE!:great:
> :waiting:


Yes!!!! She is a star student lol I think all of my girls are..... I'm killing time now. I'll head out to check shortly.


----------



## HoosierShadow

OMG I agree doe code is going strong lol!!! I was hoping to come and see baby pics lol! What a stinker!


----------



## Tanya

Come on babies. Your momma and human momma wants to meet yoy.


----------



## McCarthyFarms

I'm new to TGS but I stumbled across this thread yesterday and spent the most part of the day in and out checking for updates. Come on, Mira - we're all too invested in this now!!

Best of luck with mumma and babies when they (finally) arrive! <3


----------



## daisysmaid

McCarthyFarms said:


> I'm new to TGS but I stumbled across this thread yesterday and spent the most part of the day in and out checking for updates. Come on, Mira - we're all too invested in this now!!
> 
> Best of luck with mumma and babies when they (finally) arrive! <3


Hi  welcome!!


----------



## Goatzrule

updates?


----------



## daisysmaid

Well.......we are still waiting lol making forward progress though I think  she doesn't want to be with the other girls, didn't run up to the fence to greet me....very unusual for her.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh she's looking good


----------



## Grassland Goats

Unfortunately babies come when they are ready not when you are. I have an uncle who raises goats and he goes out and walks the fence everyday to check for babies and he thought everyone was done because he had done it for a month after the last one arrived and the day he stopped mama had one in the back corner and he didn't notice for a few days because he has so many (i think he's close to 300 now). Just saying they can be very stubborn sometimes.


----------



## daisysmaid

Grassland Goats said:


> Unfortunately babies come when they are ready not when you are. I have an uncle who raises goats and he goes out and walks the fence everyday to check for babies and he thought everyone was done because he had done it for a month after the last one arrived and the day he stopped mama had one in the back corner and he didn't notice for a few days because he has so many (i think he's close to 300 now). Just saying they can be very stubborn sometimes.


Isn't that the truth and make us crazy waiting


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, ligaments are softer then yesterday lol definitely getting the babies into position, I'm pretty sure she lost her "mucus plug" overnight because it was all stuck to her underbelly..... maybe having contractions???


----------



## MellonFriend

Closer and closer! (dance)


----------



## MellonFriend

Every time I get an alert that you attached a file I get my hopes up.


----------



## daisysmaid

MellonFriend said:


> Every time I get an alert that you attached a file I get my hopes up.


Soon I promise lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...bless her heart!:inlove: Shes looking miserable. Wont be long now! I hope!!! Shes a cutey...cant wait to see the hostages!:lolgoat::happygoat::goatkiss::lolgoat::happygoat::goatkiss:


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, no babies for us today ☹


----------



## MellonFriend

There's still tonight!:nod:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

It Aint Midnight Yet!:hubbahubba:..lol lol Doe Code!(rofl)(rofl):hahacheers)


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL or maybe 3am? OMGosh those 3am babies are the worst lol!


----------



## daisysmaid

Haha you all are too funny!! She didn’t show me any other signs so I’m heading to bed hoping that I wake up to at least no ligaments!!! I mean she can’t keep them forever...... give me my babies Mira!!! (I’ll share them with her I promise)


----------



## McCarthyFarms

Goodnight! Sleep well. Fingers crossed that tomorrow is the day!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

daisysmaid said:


> Haha you all are too funny!! She didn't show me any other signs so I'm heading to bed hoping that I wake up to at least no ligaments!!! I mean she can't keep them forever...... give me my babies Mira!!! (I'll share them with her I promise)


LOL! Well have a great night snoozing, but just remember... it's not 3am yet (ok maybe where you are at but it's 12:47am here in KY haha).
I totally understand and had to restrain myself today. We have one due on Sunday, and I wanted to hook up my barn camera today but had to fight the urge. Goat tv is addicting and I am a nightowl/insomniac as it is. I can't tell you how hard it was to not hook up the camera so that I could spy on them all night long...haha


----------



## daisysmaid

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL! Well have a great night snoozing, but just remember... it's not 3am yet (ok maybe where you are at but it's 12:47am here in KY haha).
> I totally understand and had to restrain myself today. We have one due on Sunday, and I wanted to hook up my barn camera today but had to fight the urge. Goat tv is addicting and I am a nightowl/insomniac as it is. I can't tell you how hard it was to not hook up the camera so that I could spy on them all night long...haha


We hooked up our camera two nights ago and it blows my mind that the goats are all just walking around eating and watching things at least until 11pm, it's like go to bed ladies!! I get an alert whenever there is movement. I won't really sleep again until these babies are born lol


----------



## daisysmaid

Nope, not today


----------



## Tanya

Come on Mira


----------



## MadHouse

I am sure Mira is thoroughly enjoying the attention!
Good Luck with kidding, Mira!


----------



## toth boer goats

(highfive)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well...shes swollen in all the right places! Its that DOE:haha: CODE! Would you want to deliver on camera???? I wouldnt...no
.nope...i would be hiding outside
..lol lol :dazed:


----------



## daisysmaid

She seems to have hollowed out a bit near her hips this afternoon. Hoping that's a hood indication of something lol


----------



## Kass

McCarthyFarms said:


> I'm new to TGS but I stumbled across this thread yesterday and spent the most part of the day in and out checking for updates. Come on, Mira - we're all too invested in this now!!
> 
> Best of luck with mumma and babies when they (finally) arrive! <3


Same here!


----------



## daisysmaid

Kass said:


> Same here!


Hi  and welcome


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> She seems to have hollowed out a bit near her hips this afternoon. Hoping that's a hood indication of something lol
> View attachment 180027


Sorry no kids today but she is gettin there and looks great!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are right! You are really getting good at seeing all the little signs. And Mira is sure giving you ALL the signs.(rofl) Shes a onory girl! (shy) Im gonna give her a couple more days. So she can prove me wrong...lol:upset:


----------



## daisysmaid

Moers kiko boars said:


> You are right! You are really getting good at seeing all the little signs. And Mira is sure giving you ALL the signs.(rofl) Shes a onory girl! (shy) Im gonna give her a couple more days. So she can prove me wrong...lol:upset:


Thank you!!! You all help out so much I am trying to soak it all in... yes, let's hope she proves you wrong


----------



## daisysmaid

So we are officially at miras last possible due date..... left ligament feels softer then the right and they both feel softer then yesterday however still there. Her udder has filled some and she had mucus overnight because a bunch of straw was stuck to her girly parts this morning.


----------



## Kass

daisysmaid said:


> So we are officially at miras last possible due date..... left ligament feels softer then the right and they both feel softer then yesterday however still there. Her udder has filled some and she had mucus overnight because a bunch of straw was stuck to her girly parts this morning.
> View attachment 180067
> View attachment 180069


Sounds like she's close!   So excited!


----------



## toth boer goats

Come on Mira.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Good luck Mira!


----------



## daisysmaid

Nope not today.... maybe tomorrow. She is really starting to fill the udder now so it's inevitable. Plus she's just miserable she wants to lay down so bad but then when she does she has a hard time breathing so she gets back up...... she gave me the look of sadness this afternoon. "Please help me mama"


----------



## MellonFriend

Awww... you're gonna have such pretty babies.


----------



## daisysmaid

MellonFriend said:


> Awww... you're gonna have such pretty babies.


I'm so excited I can't stand it!!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Me neither! I can't imagine what I am going to be like when my first doe kids. If I'm this excited for you, what kind of torture am I getting myself into? (doh)


----------



## daisysmaid

MellonFriend said:


> Me neither! I can't imagine what I am going to be like when my first doe kids. If I'm this excited for you, what kind of torture am I getting myself into? (doh)


Hahaha, oh goodness you have no idea it's like your whole world stops and all you can do is think about it, research it, talk to all of your friends about it until they stop answering your texts because you sent more udder pictures lol, then finally when you are so beyond exhausted she goes into labor and you go to bed!!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..youve discoverd goat porn. Lol lol I thought thats all I could do was check dailey. Which of course makes it last longer! Enjoy the newness. Enjoy the dailey watch!:stork:
When the birthing starts.:storkboy:.ride that emotional rollar coaster! :storkgirl:We are all right there with you! :lolgoat: keep us posted!


----------



## HoosierShadow

OMGoodness how is she still pregnant? lol! Oh the excitement!


----------



## Tanya

Go Mira. Keep momma human on her toes.


----------



## daisysmaid

So, according to our weather today we are having cooler temps and thunderstorms. You know what that means?!?! Should be babies right?!!! Doe code and pressure change..... I’m heading out when the sun comes up I’ll keep you posted


----------



## GoofyGoat

Alright Mira....the time is now...show us those hostages!
C'mon little lady you can't be preggo forever!


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, I'm confused.... no big udder jump in size, ligaments are still hanging on, but she is definitely acting off.


----------



## Tanya

Maybe she wants to make sure the hostages are beautiful and well formed and presentable. She is a lady after all.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Tanya said:


> Maybe she wants to make sure the hostages are beautiful and well formed and presentable. She is a lady after all.


:haha: As soon as the hostages are beautiful and ready, they will surprise us with some sort of terrorist attack!

Mira is looking good. (thumbup) Too bad she hasn't had them already. I thought for sure she would go on the earlier date but, she didn't..


----------



## toth boer goats

Pretty Mira, knows we are all waiting impatiently to see her babies, that is why she is taking her time.


----------



## CaramelKittey

toth boer goats said:


> Pretty Mira, knows we are all waiting impatiently to see her babies, that is why she is taking her time.


Yes. The doe code strikes again! :haha:


----------



## daisysmaid

I think her udder is filling for real lol


----------



## CaramelKittey

Looking good! It does look a little bigger, and her backside is more puffy. Her legs look somewhat posty. I think she is close!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

In one of the goat porn picsmg: looks like a touch of clear mucus. The very last pictures, She is sideways, and her udder looks almost full. Im saying Sunday. :shrug:


----------



## daisysmaid

Sunday sounds very good today would have been awesome for both of us because the weather was sooooo nice but nope lol


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Sunday sounds very good today would have been awesome for both of us because the weather was sooooo nice but nope lol


Mothers day is sometime this month.... jus sayin! :upsetrofl):shrug:


----------



## daisysmaid

She was very shifty on her back legs tonight and definitely was in some pain from something..... my last and final guess is tomorrow. After that I’m just giving up on guessing. She’s at day 146 today baby/babies were kicking right up next to her hips which is new.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww she is such a pretty girl, love the pics of her. Hopefully she kids tomorrow, but you have to admit this excitement is fun!


----------



## daisysmaid

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww she is such a pretty girl, love the pics of her. Hopefully she kids tomorrow, but you have to admit this excitement is fun!


Yesssss!!!!! This is probably the most exciting time of the year for me I just can't wait to see what she gives me.


----------



## daisysmaid

Ok, so what's your take on this type of mucus??? Also, she's very vocal and trying to fight with everyone!!!! I finally just separated her. Ligaments are barely hanging on I had a hard time finding the right side..


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Ok, so what's your take on this type of mucus??? Also, she's very vocal and trying to fight with everyone!!!! I finally just separated her. Ligaments are barely hanging on I had a hard time finding the right side..
> View attachment 180189


Happy kidding!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh mama....lol It's hard to say, it still has a creamy color, but very well could be the start of things. Good call on separating her. Hopefully she kids for you today!


----------



## daisysmaid

HoosierShadow said:


> Oh mama....lol It's hard to say, it still has a creamy color, but very well could be the start of things. Good call on separating her. Hopefully she kids for you today!


Well, I got her stall completely cleaned out with fresh straw.....she better not mess it up before labor lol


----------



## Tanya

Any news? Do we have babies? How many! Where are my pictures!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Tanya said:


> Any news? Do we have babies? How many! Where are my pictures!!!!


No babies yesterday, I'm going to head out here in the next hour or so. We had a horrible rain storm all night long so this should be interesting....


----------



## Tanya

Oh wow. Maybe Momma likes the idea of rain babies.


----------



## daisysmaid

I think it's baby day!!!!! Right ligament completely gone, left ligament super hard to find, udder very tight.....


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck! May all go well!


----------



## Tanya

Oooh oooh oooh. I am glued to my phone. Cant wait for baby photos.


----------



## Tanya

Oooh oooh oooh. I am glued to my phone. Cant wait for baby photos.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## HoosierShadow

Looks like she is ready! I hope today is the day!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Finally 
Happy Kidding! I hope its textbook easy for both of you!


----------



## Tanya

Enjoy the experience


----------



## MellonFriend

Yay! Go Mira! Go Mira! Go Mira!:clapping:

We're all hoping the best for you!


----------



## daisysmaid

Thanks everyone!!!! All she’s doing right now is nervously pacing, screaming, and very shifty on her back legs.... udder has grown even more since I took the pictures this morning!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Look at the udder growth just since this morning!!


----------



## daisysmaid

I think for sure having contractions now....


----------



## McCarthyFarms

Eeeeee!!!! How exciting!!! Go Mira, Go!!!! Best of luck with it all!!


----------



## daisysmaid

It was fantastic!!!!! She started contractions screaming and yelling then she got quiet laid down and pushed them out no fluids at all before babies.... 2 happy and healthy little boys. One has a weird bald spot on his head but otherwise doing fantastic!!! Mom passed the afterbirth and promptly choked it down, she ate grain, alfalfa, and molasses water


----------



## alicejane

Wow birth is unbelievable beautiful!


----------



## MellonFriend

YES! I told you she was keeping some gorgeous babies in there.  They are adorable! Hurray for Mira doing such a good job!(dance)


----------



## MadHouse

Yayyy! Congratulations Mira and Daisysmaid!!
I am so happy for you!
They are soooo cute!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Soooo, how are you now??? After the rollar coaster ride? Babies are adorable..and sounds like Mira did great! Isnt it amazing?


----------



## daisysmaid

I’m doing great! A bit exhausted from lack of sleep the last week but grateful!!! I’m hoping my other doe isn’t pregnant so I can move on with the year lol I so appreciate each and everyone of you all for hanging in there with me while I waited! Can’t wait to see them up and hopping tomorrow morning


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww they are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, so adorable.


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> It was fantastic!!!!! She started contractions screaming and yelling then she got quiet laid down and pushed them out no fluids at all before babies.... 2 happy and healthy little boys. One has a weird bald spot on his head but otherwise doing fantastic!!! Mom passed the afterbirth and promptly choked it down, she ate grain, alfalfa, and molasses water
> View attachment 180323
> View attachment 180327
> View attachment 180337


Awww they are darling! Thanks for makin my day from helloooooo SOOOO much nicer!


----------



## Tanya

Congratulations on the stressfree birth of two beautiful boys. They are so sweet. As Chevani would say squishable. I am sure Mira will be a fantastic mom.


----------



## Kass

daisysmaid said:


> It was fantastic!!!!! She started contractions screaming and yelling then she got quiet laid down and pushed them out no fluids at all before babies.... 2 happy and healthy little boys. One has a weird bald spot on his head but otherwise doing fantastic!!! Mom passed the afterbirth and promptly choked it down, she ate grain, alfalfa, and molasses water
> View attachment 180323
> View attachment 180327
> View attachment 180337


So cute! Im happy for you!


----------



## daisysmaid

Now comes the hard decision on if I want to keep any for the future.....


----------



## toth boer goats

Always a tough decision.


----------



## MellonFriend

The laws of goat math dictate you must keep all of them!:heehee:


----------



## daisysmaid

Yes, if someone could please explain this law to my husband I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Only thing I can suggest. Be sure to have him join in evening snuggle time. Its good for the baby goats to know men tooo. ( thats what I used) Being around the small ones really does help lessen the stress. And its fun.


----------



## McCarthyFarms

Yay yay yay!!! I’m a little late to the party but sooo excited to see Mira have you those beautiful babies without any issues. Congratulations!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Hey all, I have a question.. I’ve never dealt with this in newborns before but my smallest little guy seems congested and for two days straight has had one very crushed up eye???? What should I do? I’ve cleaned his eye completely both days just worried I might be missing something more serious. Thanks in advance


----------



## MadHouse

Do you mean nasal congestion?


----------



## daisysmaid

MadHouse said:


> Do you mean nasal congestion?


Honestly it sounds more like in his chest but I'm not sure. I don't see any nasal discharge at all


----------



## MadHouse

@SalteyLove @Moers kiko boars @toth boer goats @ksalvagno 
I hope it isn't serious, but maybe some of our experts can offer advice?


----------



## daisysmaid

Just took his temp at its right at 103


----------



## toth boer goats

Temp is in normal range.

Is the baby nursing and acting OK otherwise?

Check for cleft pallet in case.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Be sure and listen to the little ones lungs too please. 
My premie had that sound. So I gave him 1/2 cc of robitussim dm for children, 1 pump of Nutri drench. All in a drench. I then took a childrens nasal bulb and sucked out the sinuses. Applied 1 drop of vet RX to each nostril. That cleared my.little guy up in 2 days. He weighed 3 lbs. I dont know about the eye. Sorry


----------



## daisysmaid

toth boer goats said:


> Temp is in normal range.
> 
> Is the baby nursing and acting OK otherwise?
> 
> Check for cleft pallet in case.


Thanks for responding, he's acting normal otherwise.


----------



## daisysmaid

Moers kiko boars said:


> Be sure and listen to the little ones lungs too please.
> My premie had that sound. So I gave him 1/2 cc of robitussim dm for children, 1 pump of Nutri drench. All in a drench. I then took a childrens nasal bulb and sucked out the sinuses. Applied 1 drop of vet RX to each nostril. That cleared my.little guy up in 2 days. He weighed 3 lbs. I dont know about the eye. Sorry


I will do exactly this. Thank you so much for your help. It does seem to generate in his chest area but I could be totally wrong


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod:


----------



## MadHouse

daisysmaid said:


> I will do exactly this. Thank you so much for your help. It does seem to generate in his chest area but I could be totally wrong


How is the baby doing?


----------



## HoosierShadow

If he is acting fine, but the eye is goopy, I would check for entropian eyelids. It's where the eyelid is turned in and rubbing the eye causing irritation. We have had that happen, and it can be fairly easy to correct. I clean my hands, put them on my lap, unroll the eyelid, and kind of push it up against the eyeball in the correct position and hold it there for a few minutes. If it's a little harder to fix, I'll pull it away from the eye a bit so it kind of dries out, then put it in the correct position and hold it there. I hope that makes sense? This is very common issue in goats from what I've seen over the years.


----------



## daisysmaid

Thanks guys!! He seems to be doing much better. The other little buckling had it for about a day too. I think we are good now. All clean eyes for the last few days now


----------



## Tanya

Good to hear


----------

